# Tilted cervix



## max_8579

Hi i went for my smear test the other day and she found it awkward as she says my cervix is tilted.....no ones ever said this before through all the tests and smears ive had and its the same lady that does my smear and she said it must have happened since i had my baby a year ago.....but what i want to know is if this is a problem when trying to conceive? Thanks


----------



## ladybird73

HI there

Ive been told I have a tilted cervix too and have been assured it doesn't affect TTC.  Hope this helps.

V xx


----------



## max_8579

Thanks hun.x


----------



## Jelly Baby

I have a backwards tilting uterus and forwards tilting cervix that they couldn't get a catheter through on one occasion and have been assured time and time again (when I ask on a regular basis!) that it doesn't pose a problem. One nurse said that if I can have af and blood can come out (sorry, tmi!) then spermies can swim in the opposite direction just as successfully!


----------



## callmechar

I have a tilted cervix/uterus. Not sure which.

Had a HSG not so log ago what a nightmare. 20 mins fiddling around...the sister came in, 1 min later done.


----------



## Ryles33

I also have a tilted uterus and very narrow cervix which has almost certainly got worse since I had my twins in 2007. I have also been assured that this does not affect fertility. 

It's so weird though   I had a HSG back in 2006 which the doctor couldnt do as he couldnt get the catherter in. Then my IVF ET in 2007 was a bit difficult but they managed it. Then last year I had another HSG, easy as anything no probs at all but then my ET was really really horrible and I ended up fainting due top the pain. I then had to be sedated and they still only just about done it. My consultant said it was due to my tilted uterus and cervix   How can some doctors do it and others can't


----------



## freckles2

I have either a tilted unterus or cervix?! Cant remember which....I was also told it shouldn't effect fertility. I also attempted to have a HSG a few years ago and the consultant couldn;t do it. It was never repeated when Dh problems were diagnosed. 
One thing I did read was that after bm you should lie on your front...not your back. However I read this on the internet so don;t quote me!


----------



## danni2103

My mum has a tilted cervix and naturally conceived me and my sister and my cervix is massively angled to the left. I have total sympathy with ryles33 as when I had my HSG it was nearly an hour of fiddling and a great deal of pain! I have been reassured though that cervix angle/position has absolutely no bearing on fertility and ability to conceive


----------



## joeyrella

I've just found out I have a tilted cervix too.  I was discussing contraception with a nurse and she read it out from a letter sent to my GP from the first gynae I saw about a million years ago.  I had no idea, in all the treatments I've had no one has ever told me


----------



## max_8579

Thanks everyone    Thats typical joeyrella they dont seem to tell u much


----------

